# best area for February visit for warm weather?



## elaine (Aug 6, 2020)

We live in DC area. We usually go on a cruise, Carib., or to FL for Feb warm weather getaway. Considering West Coast for for 2-3 weeks in 2022. We're Open to S. Cal, AZ, etc. Is Sedona warm enough for outdoors hiking, etc.? Is Palm Springs better? Or, should we just stick with Florida/Carib?


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Even if it is cold, go to Sedona in February.
Hiking then would be so much more pleasant - and go see the Grand Canyon.  An entirely different experience in winter!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2020)

elaine said:


> We live in DC area. We usually go on a cruise, Carib., or to FL for Feb warm weather getaway. Considering West Coast for for 2-3 weeks in 2022. We're Open to S. Cal, AZ, etc. Is Sedona warm enough for outdoors hiking, etc.? Is Palm Springs better? Or, should we just stick with Florida/Carib?


Nothing in California, even Palm Springs, is going to be warm in February.  However, it may depend on your definition of warm.  I found this about Palm Springs:

February is a wonderful month to visit Palm Springs. The average morning temperature is *47 degrees Fahrenheit* or *8 Celsius*. The sun rises at 6:30 am. Mid-day the temperature hits a high of *75 degrees Fahrenheit* or *23 Celsius*.


----------



## elaine (Aug 6, 2020)

thanks, maybe just stay in Florida then.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2020)

Why not grab something in Mexico?  There is a lot of stuff available.

Dave


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 6, 2020)

The only US state that is warm in February is Hawaii. The Carribean is also warm then (it's their "high season"). Key West is a possibility.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2020)

How about the totally OTHER end of the spectrum? Think embrace Winter. Park City UT, or one of our favorite memories, snowmobiling into Yellowstone. You are provided with very warm, toasty full snow suits, boots, helmets and the works. You can drive your own snow machines (they have heated handles and the places your feet rest) or they have 'Snow Coaches'. Vans on tracks actually. Driven by very knowledgeable guides who know where the wildlife hangs out.

Guaranteed, it's a memory that you'd never forget. The wildlife you'd see and the geysers in Winter are absolutely fabulous! And the evenings by the fire ain't bad either!

Jim


----------



## elaine (Aug 6, 2020)

our skiing and winter sports days are probably done, but I'll keep that in mind. thanks! 
sounds like we need to save Sedona for later in the spring.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 6, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Nothing in California, even Palm Springs, is going to be warm in February.  However, it may depend on your definition of warm.  I found this about Palm Springs:
> 
> February is a wonderful month to visit Palm Springs. The average morning temperature is *47 degrees Fahrenheit* or *8 Celsius*. The sun rises at 6:30 am. Mid-day the temperature hits a high of *75 degrees Fahrenheit* or *23 Celsius*.


Ok, you sold me! I’ve never had a desire to visit Palm Springs but those temperatures are perfect for me.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 7, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Ok, you sold me! I’ve never had a desire to visit Palm Springs but those temperatures are perfect for me.


We went to Palm Springs in February a few years ago and loved it.  It felt warm to us...highs were in the upper 70s most days. It was warm enough to swim, and we enjoyed hiking at Joshua Tree NP..about an hour away.  Would love to go back!


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 7, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> ...snowmobiling into Yellowstone. ... Guaranteed, it's a memory that you'd never forget. The wildlife you'd see and the geysers in Winter are absolutely fabulous! And the evenings by the fire ain't bad either!


Not usually a cold weather fan but this intrigues me. We've never been (yet) to Yellowstone. Do you know of a timeshare resort, convenient to this activity and for other sightseeing within the park in winter or offseason?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2020)

Lisa P said:


> Not usually a cold weather fan but this intrigues me. We've never been (yet) to Yellowstone. Do you know of a timeshare resort, convenient to this activity and for other sightseeing within the park in winter or offseason?


Yellowstone has five entrance stations, the North Entrance, Northeast Entrance, East Entrance, South Entrance and the West Entrance. It takes many hours to drive between these entrances, so be sure to check the status of roads at the entrance you intend to use. Most park roads are closed to regular vehicles from early November to late-April (see dates below) when the park switches to oversnow travel (snowmobiles and snowcoaches). The only road open year-round to automobiles is from the North Entrance at Gardiner, Montana, through the park to Cooke City, Montana (via Tower Junction).  

I don't believe there are any timeshares near the northern entrance.  When I worked at Yellowstone back in the summer of 1969 I don't remember there being much of anything in Gardiner, Montana.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 7, 2020)

WorldMark Yellowstone is near the west entrance.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> WorldMark Yellowstone is near the west entrance.


But the west entrance isn't open during the winter.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2020)

Luanne said:


> When I worked at Yellowstone back in the summer of 1969 I don't remember there being much of anything in Gardiner, Montana.



There still isn't much near Gardiner.



Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2020)

Luanne said:


> But the west entrance isn't open during the winter.


Most indeed it is open for over snow travel. Snowmobiles are used for around town travel (as are cars). Delta flies in from SLC. There are numerous outfitters that supply the snow machines, the suits, helmets and guides. We had a snowmobile tour from West to Canyon and back guided by a geologist, then the next day a snow coach into Old Faithful. We used the snowmobiles to go all over Island Park and explore the area outside the Park on our own. Very manageable. Timbers at Island Park is also a TS outside the Park.
We stayed at this place. The snow machine rentals are onsite. The owner invented the snow coach concept. It isn't fancy, but is right in the center of West Yellowstone. One level and walk directly into your unit. https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...hree_Bear_Lodge-West_Yellowstone_Montana.html
Jim


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Most indeed it is open for over snow travel. Snowmobiles are used for around town travel (as are cars). Delta flies in from SLC. There are numerous outfitters that supply the snow machines, the suits, helmets and guides. We had a snowmobile tour from West to Canyon and back guided by a geologist, then the next day a snow coach into Old Faithful. We used the snowmobiles to go all over Island Park and explore the area outside the Park on our own. Very manageable. Timbers at Island Park is also a TS outside the Park.
> 
> Jim


Thanks.  I was going by the information I found online and do notice that it's open to snowmobiles.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 7, 2020)

Interesting... thank you each for your experiences & comments.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 7, 2020)

I love Palm Springs.  I loved everything about it.  I am going to plan us a trip for January, most likely.  We go to Maui 2/15, so we have to get back for a week before we head there. 

All of my vacation plans are up in smoke.  Poof.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> All of my vacation plans are up in smoke.  Poof.


Yours, and everyone else's Cindy.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 8, 2020)

The Palm Springs area can be fabulous in winter (as others upthread have said, 70s and sunny during the day, chilly at night like everywhere else). One thing to keep in mind, though - if Southern California is having a rainy, wet period during that time, it can quite different. The last couple of times we went in February, it just happened to be rainy and chilly (50s during the day). We weren't surprised by it, however, since we live only a two-hour drive away and we were having the same weather at home. Nor did we mind it at all. There was still plenty to do, and the surrounding snow-covered mountains were beautiful. You might be fine with that too, but just be aware.


----------



## Snazzylass (Aug 9, 2020)

elaine said:


> We live in DC area. We usually go on a cruise, Carib., or to FL for Feb warm weather getaway. Considering West Coast for for 2-3 weeks in 2022. We're Open to S. Cal, AZ, etc. Is Sedona warm enough for outdoors hiking, etc.? Is Palm Springs better? Or, should we just stick with Florida/Carib?


Why not PHX? I would think the weather here is similar to Palm Springs in Feb. Most hiking in Sedona is best from Sept-Oct through April-May. There are plenty of the easiest, most scenic hikes that I would only do Nov-Feb or Mar. 

Sedona Pines Resort has the largest pool in Sedona and it is heated. They also have a wonderful Adults-only Lagoon, which is a large, large hot tub with lots of jets - best thing after a hike anytime of year.

If you are out here for 2-3 weeks, you should hit decent weather, but what others have said is true. Sometimes it is rainy in Feb. On the other hand, I think we have had .1 inches of rain here since 1/1/2020.  Unpredictable. I've volunteered at the Waste Management Open which is the end of Jan- first of Feb, and it can be a real scorcher, as can Spring training in March.

30 degree temperature swings are normal year-round in the desert. So, expect cooler mornings and sunny afternoons.


----------



## elaine (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks. If We Head west I think Palm springs and Phoenix/Sedona both are at the top of the list. I was concerned that Sedona might be too chilly.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2020)

elaine said:


> Thanks. If We Head west I think Palm springs and Phoenix/Sedona both are at the top of the list. I was concerned that Sedona might be too chilly.


Sedona will be cooler than Phoenix or Palm Springs.  Average temps for Sedona in February are highs in the mid 60s and lows in the mid 30s.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 10, 2020)

elaine said:


> sounds like we need to save Sedona for later in the spring.



We have gone to Sedona every year for the past 5 years over Thanksgiving.   Feb weather would be fairly comparable to late Nov.

Even though we've had snow on two occasions (a dusting once and three to four inches last year on our departure day), I would actually consider the weather to be pretty warm then.  Nights are cold but daytime temps are very pleasant.  Maybe not "lie by the pool all day and drink tiki drinks" type of warm.  But getting out on the trails in shorts and short sleeves is more typical than being bundled up against snow.  I go for the purposes of mountain biking and often times I am concerned about how to avoid heat out on the trail rather than worrying about staying warm.  

We are not really all about lying by the pool in Sedona but we definitely wind up in the hot tub a few days during the trip.  So I think it really depends on whether you're looking for an active trip- in which case Sedona in Feb would probably be awesome.  Or a lounging trip- in which case Sedona in Feb would likely be too cold.


----------



## elaine (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks. We’d be hiking and hot tub, so that would be fine.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Aug 13, 2020)

elaine said:


> We live in DC area. We usually go on a cruise, Carib., or to FL for Feb warm weather getaway. Considering West Coast for for 2-3 weeks in 2022. We're Open to S. Cal, AZ, etc. Is Sedona warm enough for outdoors hiking, etc.? Is Palm Springs better? Or, should we just stick with Florida/Carib?



Sedona could be a good February/March choice.  Wildcard of course the weather which is unpredictable. But Winter tends to be pleasant and we got out on the trails Jan thru Feb this past year. We did have some cloudy days as fronts moved in from Pacific NW but all in all a decent month. Main idea is even a 48-58F day can be a cozy hike if the sun is out as your only limitation is shorter Winter daylight. 

Lots of time between now and 2022. If you do ponder Sedona , PM me as we live here & could answer any questions.( year number 4  and loving every minute here year round). 

barry


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 13, 2020)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> The only US state that is warm in February is Hawaii. The Carribean is also warm then (it's their "high season"). Key West is a possibility.


I live in southwest Florida and it is usually warm in February,


----------



## travelhacker (Aug 13, 2020)

The chances are good that you'd have nice weather in Sedona. We went last year over President's Day and they had record cold and snow -- but the averages are pretty nice. Most of the time during the day we were quite comfortable with just long sleeved shirts. 

We really liked Sedona that time of year even though the weather was much worse than what we expected.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I live in southwest Florida and it is usually warm in February,



I live in Alabama and there are plenty of warm days in February, especially on the coast. In fact, it is one of our secondary tornado seasons because of the warm air masses that move in and collide with the cold air.


----------



## chellej (Aug 13, 2020)

We love Yellowstone in the winter.   You can do the snowmobile, snow coach to get in and then once in can snowshoe or cross-country ski.  Lodging is available at old faithful (not the inn but cabins and snow lodge),

Jackson hole is another timeshare location...I think you can only take the snowcoach from the south


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 24, 2020)

We loved Palm Desert.  It is a wonderful spot to visit.  February is a good time to go but like mentioned above if its raining, well, not so good.  We really preferred Palm Desert over Palm Springs, but it's just a matter of choice.  Both are beautiful.   Marriott Palm Desert Villas1 was where we stayed and without a doubt it was one of the best vacations we ever had.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 24, 2020)

Southern Florida, Scottsdale AZ, Southern CA and of course Hawaii


----------



## Snazzylass (Aug 26, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Sedona will be cooler than Phoenix or Palm Springs.  Average temps for Sedona in February are highs in the mid 60s and lows in the mid 30s.


True! So, maybe not the warm temps the OP is seeking. We can have rain and cool temps in Phx in Feb, but generally, it's so lovely that there is no reason to run up the road to the Red Rocks.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 26, 2020)

The high for the day may be only for about one hour at maybe three or four in the afternoon. We found thaT out many times as we were searching for a retirement location.


----------

